# sys-auth/pambase tarda demasiado [Solucionado]

## zeratull

Tengo una duda puede ser que el sys-auth/pambase tarde mas de 24hs en compilar?? tengo un amd64 x3 4gb de ram.

Estoy instantando aprender a instalar gentoo completo con gnome.

Aparentemente esta activo el proceso, puedo conectarmepor ssh y todo pero hace casi 24 horas q esta en compilacion. :S

Desde ya muchas gracias.  :Razz: Last edited by zeratull on Fri Jul 22, 2011 6:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # time emerge -v pambase -1
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

mata esa compilacion, chequea que flags tiene activada.... es como que tarda mas en descomprimir que en compilar, tnego un i7, pero son 6 segundos, ponele que te tarde 10- 15 segundos, pero 24hs es imposible

----------

## Charlybrown79

hola

Seguramente te parezca un poco ridiculo pero comprueba la fecha y la hora de tu sistema.

Saludos

----------

## zeratull

Les copio la info por q lo frene y lo ejecute y tarda MUCHO.

make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--as-needed"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

PORTAGE_LIBC="glibc"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

NICE="yes"

AYTOCLEAN="yes"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

USE="truetype new-login xscreensaver xv xcomposite xinerama aiglx jpeg gif tiff pdf alsa mad vidx asf win32codecs dvd mp4 aac x264 xvid nsplugin mp3 real gstreamer samba java bzip2 symlink spell xml fam aoss threads glitz tcpd -ipv6 static-libs -qt4 mng mysql sqlite png sql svg webkit opengl qt3support -qt3 consolekit dbus hal policykit udev X xorg gtk gnome gdu extras device-mapper cairo -kde firefox"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard synaptics mouse evdev"

LINGUAS="en en_GB en_US"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

FEATURES="splitdebug ccache sandbox nostrip fixpackages parallel-fetch" 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo:log,warn,error,info  save:log,warn,error,info syslog:error"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y" 

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"
```

/var/log/emerge.log: (como veran lo empeze el 03/07 y hoy es 05/07  y todavia seguia)

```
1309737098: Started emerge on: Jul 03, 2011 23:51:38

1309737098:  *** emerge --newuse --deep --update --autounmask --verbose world

1309737102:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) sys-auth/pambase-20101024 to /

1309737102:  === (1 of 2) Cleaning (sys-auth/pambase-20101024::/usr/portage/sys-auth/pambase/pambase-20101024.ebuild)

1309737107:  === (1 of 2) Compiling/Merging (sys-auth/pambase-20101024::/usr/portage/sys-auth/pambase/pambase-20101024.ebuild)

1309862081:  *** terminating.
```

date:

```
Tue Jul  5 10:50:06 UTC 2011
```

uname -ra:(esto es lo raro, muestra la fecha del 03/05):

```
Linux Odin 2.6.39-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Sun Jul 3 17:21:55 Local time zone must be set--see zic m x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 435 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## pelelademadera

fijate que flags tenes activas.

hace un 

```
emerge -pv pambase
```

tiene que ser algo asi:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ emerge -pv pambase
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

donde dice use, es lo importante, que tiene activo y que no

----------

## zeratull

te copio:

```
Odin ~ # emerge -pv pambase

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20101024  USE="consolekit* cracklib sha512 -debug -gnome-keyring -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc (-selinux)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

El tema es que el consolekit aparece en verde con un * consolekit*, en ves de estar en rojo :S

----------

## pelelademadera

proba haciendo:

```
emerge -1 shadow consolekit pambase
```

 y despues, para seguir con lo que llevaba antes

```
emerge --resume
```

si te sigue jodiendo pambase,

proba con 

```
emerge --skipfirst --resume -av
```

----------

## zeratull

Corri lo primero, e instalo todo menos el pam que se demora mucho nuevamente.

Entonces solo instale a shadow y el console y despues ejecute el pam, el cual todavia:

```

Odin ~ # emerge --resume

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

*** Resuming merge...

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) sys-auth/pambase-20101024

!!! Directory does not exist: '/usr/lib64/ccache/bin'

!!! Disabled FEATURES='ccache'

 * pambase-20101024.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Package:    sys-auth/pambase-20101024

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: pam-bugs@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 consolekit cracklib elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib sha512 userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   nostrip sandbox splitdebug

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pambase-20101024.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/pambase-20101024/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/pambase-20101024/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/pambase-20101024/work/pambase-20101024 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/pambase-20101024/work/pambase-20101024 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/pambase-20101024/work/pambase-20101024 ...

```

----------

## pelelademadera

```
emerge --skipfirst --resume -av
```

----------

## zeratull

Eso hizo q termine de instalar el shadow, pero el pam sigue sin instalar.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20101024  USE="consolekit* cracklib sha512 -debug -gnome-keyring -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc (-selinux)" 0 kB 

 

no te hagas drama, cuando se trabe alguna compilacion, saltealo.

[ebuild   R    ] ---> la R indica que se esta reinstalando

consolekit* ---> porque hay un cambio de flag, en este caso estas activando consolekit.

pambase lo tienes instalado, pero con otras flags.

soluciones: cambiar de version de consolekit que parece que fuera el problema

otra opcion, es sacarle la flag consolekit

como:

hace nano /etc/portage/package.use

si no existe crea el directorio, y el fichero ( mkdir /etc/portage, nano /etc/portage/package.use)

y agrega una linea como esta:

 *Quote:*   

> sys-auth/pambase - consolekit

 

----------

## pelelademadera

erre la linea, es sin espacio:

 *Quote:*   

> sys-auth/pambase -consolekit

 

----------

## zeratull

Ok, agrege el console al archivo de portage, y ahora que hago?

----------

## pelelademadera

por donde venias en la compilacion del sistema?

ya tenes el sistema base instalado y todo, estas compilando gnome xorg y demas?

si es asi, volve a hacer el emerge, con re pag tenes el historial de comandos ejecutados, y volve a ejecutar la misma compilacion, por ejemplo, si estabas compilando xorg y gnome, hace

emerge -avN gnome xorg-server

----------

## zeratull

Bueno, ejecute un world de nuevo y esta instalando unas librerias, ahora cuando termina instalo gnome y xorg y te aviso.

Gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

por nada.

cualquier drama, volve por aca que alguien te va a dar una mano

----------

## pelelademadera

si esta solucionado cerralo desde el titulo editando el primer post y ponele (solucionado) al final

----------

